# Options to eliminate pedal pop



## Many__Of__Horror (Jan 29, 2020)

I have a couple of builds (Abyss & Cobalt Drive) that pop when turned on. I thought it may be the crappy 3PDT switches I used but swapped them out for Alpha 3PDT ones and still get the pop.
I've read the LED can be a cause, what are some ways to try to remedy this?


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Jan 29, 2020)

AMZ - LED Popping
					

How to stop the pops in audio from LED current surges when switched.




					www.muzique.com


----------



## music6000 (Jan 29, 2020)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> I have a couple of builds (Abyss & Cobalt Drive) that pop when turned on. I thought it may be the crappy 3PDT switches I used but swapped them out for Alpha 3PDT ones and still get the pop.
> 
> I just plugged my Abyss in and played with it,
> It's completely Silent, No Pop at all.
> ...


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jan 29, 2020)

Thank you this gives me some places to go searching


----------



## falzhobel (Jan 30, 2020)

I've found that installing a 100k or 1M resistor to ground the input and/or the output helps with the leaking Caps. I usually put them directly onto the footswitch PCB. Note that some design already have them so that's not a 100% applicable solution.


----------

